
Ask HN: Examples of great documentation? - TbobbyZ
I searched HN on how to write great documentation. This is something I want to get better at. A top link I found was this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jacobian.org&#x2F;writing&#x2F;great-documentation&#x2F;<p>Is it still relevant?<p>It&#x27;s a bit old and some of the links showing examples of great documentation are broken.<p>Please share examples that you deem as great documentation.
======
itamarst
The Django documentation _model_ is explained here:
[https://www.divio.com/en/blog/documentation/](https://www.divio.com/en/blog/documentation/)

Better than just an example in that explains _why_ docs are good. But Django
docs are good example.

